# Aww, Holly Madison loves MAC*



## sharkbytes (Oct 17, 2008)

I know some of you gals are fans of the lovely Holly Madison, and I just stumbled upon these pics of her shopping at MAC, and I thought I'd share.  It must have been like yesterday, since Red She Said and Sheer Minerals are clearly on display.


http://i35.tinypic.com/140i85.jpg







I've heard she's been having a tough time lately, so here's hoping some MAC (and that dude in the blue bandanna, lol) have cheered her up a bit~~


EDIT: These pics came from fadedyouthblog, just thought I should mention!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2008)

I wonder if Puffin gave her dollas to haul?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I wonder if Puffin gave her dollas to haul?_

 

Didnt she break up with Puffin? I heard they all broke up and he has new girls in the house already....


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 17, 2008)

I've heard she's been having a tough time lately, so here's hoping some MAC (and that dude in the blue bandanna, lol) have cheered her up a bit~~[/quote]

Blue bandana boy, I'm a sucker for rockers, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , but what's up with his sunglasses? Would those be considered fashion forward?!?!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, they did break up.  She supposedly cheated.

Hef can always replace gals.  Holly was just like all of them.  So maybe no more Girls Next Door after this season.

I don't understand that lifestyle. lol... Holly wanted kids, now she can find a man who wants to have kids.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, they did break up. I guess she was seen with Chris Angel, bleh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is something about Holly really bothers me...

Kendra & Hef are also not together anymore. She is with a Philadelphia Eagles player. When I saw her on Chelsea Lately, she said that her & Hef are still BEST friends.

Hef is now with 19-year-old twins.

(I apparently have too much time on my hands, lol!)


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Didnt she break up with Puffin? I heard they all broke up and he has new girls in the house already...._

 
Yup...I just read an interview with her and I was surprised at how sorry I felt for her.  She had been depressed and Hef hadn't noticed for a long time.  She also said that she wanted kids, and that IVF wasn't going to work.  She went on to say that Hef likes women younger than she is anyway, (wtf, she's only 28) and that she's worried that they'll take advantage of him.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I wonder if Puffin gave her dollas to haul?_

 
i'm thinkin the same...LOL!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glittereuphoria* 

 
_





I've heard she's been having a tough time lately, so here's hoping some MAC (and that dude in the blue bandanna, lol) have cheered her up a bit~~_

 
Blue bandana boy, I'm a sucker for rockers, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , but what's up with his sunglasses? Would those be considered fashion forward?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

LMAO I am too...but those shades, to me at least, seem really 70s.  Like he's ready to head out rollerskating or something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  here's a full length of blue bandanna:


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 17, 2008)

Holly's so cute!
Aw, that's sad about her and Kendra as well, well actually it's probably better for the both of them but, I loved that show!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2008)

Bridget was always my fave .Is she still with Hef?


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 17, 2008)

Wikipedia:
"On September 22, 2008, the _International Business Times_, reported that Wilkinson is engaged to Philadelphia Eagles wide receiver Hank Baskett.[7] Wilkinson denied being engaged in a blog entry on her official MySpace page [8], but on October 7, 2008, in an interview on Chelsea Lately, admitted she was in a relationship with Baskett.[9] [10]"


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 17, 2008)

For some reason I am so sad that they have all broken up.  I love the Girls Next Door!  I read in the new US weekly that there will be a Girls Next Door season 6 and that those new 19 year old twins will be a part of it as well as the other three girls.  I don't know how that is all going to work.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Holly (she's kind of boring) but I love her style. Very glamorous and fun. 

How do yoiu go from Hugh Hefner to Criss Angel. They have no similarities except loving Vegas and making people stomachs' cringe for various reasons.

That MAC looks really cool.


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 17, 2008)

Hef broke up with all three girls. Hes now prancing around with these 19 year old twins.

Its ok Holly, your MAC fix will make you feel better!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 17, 2008)

I feel bad for Hef too. Apparently he kind of new it was coming since he knew she wanted to be married and have children. He said in an interview that he's down in the dumps, and he had planned to spend the rest of his life with Holly. Aw, I'm sad they broke up!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 17, 2008)

Are these "relationships" even really legit? I mean come on. I know he has the bunnies living in the mansion, but I kind of doubt the fact that these 19-28 year olds are all really one big, happy, polygamous union or if it was because they got a reality show? They wanted some new meat, so they bring in these barely legal tarts to make another season..   ew, I don't know. I just find it hard to believe these girls are actually sexually attracted to Hugh Hefner and want to have his babies.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  His money and fame maybe, but I doubt they are 'soulmates'. 

I dunno, I never watched that show or followed any of this saga, but I just think its a bit gimmicky.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 17, 2008)

Hef said in the new US Weekly that he and Holly tried to have a baby during the first part of the year and it never worked.  After that (according to him) she became really depressed and their relationship was never the same.  He also said that he thought that he would spend the rest of his life with her.  I think that he and Holly had a real relationship as strange as it might have been.  

Does anyone here get the Girls Next Door DVDs?  I love the commentary on the episodes by the three girls but I wonder if they will do these in the future since they are now broken up from Hef?


----------



## dolcekatiana (Oct 17, 2008)

Well the rest of his life will probably be, what, 2 years from now? So he did spend the majority of the "rest of his life" with her....


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

^lol so mean, but so true...I loved Holly...But I swore if I ever saw Kendra in real life I'd throw something at her...she's possibly the dumbest human of all time...Bridget was cute and sweet. Yes hopefully Holly will be okay!


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 17, 2008)

Aww poor holly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really loved the girls next door. I have the DVD's and watch them when I need a good pick me up. The new season on E! looks great too! I can't wait for Sunday for the Halloween episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno, it was just something about the show and the girls that were so much fun to watch. I definatly do think that the girls are in it for money/fame rather than having true, genuine feelings for an 82 year old man. But, I do think Hef & Holly did love each other. Who knows? You spend so much time with someone, you are bound to love them. I don't think I'll watch the girls next door with the new girls. It just wont be the same.  Here are the 19 yr old twins with hef:

HEF TALKS ABOUT HOLLY, GND - What Would Tyler Durden Do


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 17, 2008)

That's too bad about Holly, but Bridget is my fave.  Kendra is dumber than a box of rocks...and that laugh...grrr, like nails on a chalkboard!!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't seen the show, but I do like Bridget's workout vids that I get On Demand.. they have this "Booty Bootcamp" one that's fun and really works your bum, haha


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Bridget was always my fave .Is she still with Hef?_

 
I think she is doing some show in Europe. I haven't heard anything about her and Hef "breaking" up.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Bridget is doing a show called Bridget's Beaches for the Travel channel.  I am so lame that I know all of this!


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2008)

I find the whole concept of that lifestyle extremely sad and pathetic. The only reason he has those girls is because of the money. It's actually kind of disgusting, an 80-something year old man with 2 19 year olds? I mean that's bordering on pedophelia. Hugh Hefner is going to die old and alone. Those girls are basically just chattel.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I feel bad for Hef too. Apparently he kind of new it was coming since he knew she wanted to be married and have children. He said in an interview that he's down in the dumps, and he had planned to spend the rest of his life with Holly. Aw, I'm sad they broke up!_

 
I hear that heart breaks cause heart attacks.  But in Hefs case, viagra is supposed to prevent heart attacks.

Hef will get over it.  He's a man who knows what he is doing in life-- in order to have women this is my husbands moto "money walks and bullshit talks" (in Hefs situation, money will bring the women but 'talking' about visiting "the mansion" is bs).


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_How do yoiu go from Hugh Hefner to Criss Angel. They have no similarities except loving Vegas and making people stomachs' cringe for various reasons._

 
LMAO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so true, so true!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Yea, they did break up. I guess she was seen with Chris Angel, bleh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...._

 
That guy really is a magician, because anyone who is that creepy and ugly yet still manages to canoodle with quite a few female celebs must have special powers.

On the subject of GND, Kendra's laugh makes me want to shoot myself.  I want to buy her a muzzle and a dictionary.


----------

